
Bastet – Bastard Tetris  (2009) - IIAOPSW
http://blahg.res0l.net/2009/01/bastet-bastard-tetris/
======
Amorymeltzer
Having trouble loading the page, but here's the original bastet that inspired
this one:
[http://fph.altervista.org/prog/bastet.html](http://fph.altervista.org/prog/bastet.html)

Code up at [https://github.com/fph/bastet/](https://github.com/fph/bastet/)

------
prezjordan
Blank page for me.

